# Vista, MacBook Out--Only Linux Left in Hacking Contest



## jonmcc33 (Apr 6, 2008)

RE: http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,143962-pg,1/article.html

LOL! Mac hacked first and quickly! Vista took a while and only by a guy that had worked for Microsoft in the past.

Linux didn't get hacked at all! 



> Although several attendees tried to crack the Linux box, nobody could pull it off, said Terri Forslof, a manager of security response with TippingPoint. "I was surprised that it didn't go," she said.
> 
> Earlier, Miller said that he chose to hack the Mac because he thought it would be easiest target. Vista hacker Macaulay didn't dispute that assertion: "I think it might be," he said.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 7, 2008)

Vista was compromised through a flaw 3rd party software, Java... not the OS itself. OS X was compromised through Safari  (In under 2 min)

But this contest was sort of flawed. The value of the three notebooks were not equal, the Macbook was worth the most, and thus probably had the most focus on compromising it. 
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,143901-pg,1/article.html


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

So you're saying that they're based on 2 different programs to get hacked?


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 7, 2008)

wazzledoozle said:


> Vista was compromised through a flaw 3rd party software, Java... not the OS itself. OS X was compromised through Safari  (In under 2 min)
> 
> But this contest was sort of flawed. The value of the three notebooks were not equal, the Macbook was worth the most, and thus probably had the most focus on compromising it.



That's how they are doing it these days, instead of trying out ports.


----------



## Zedicus (Apr 7, 2008)

flash was compromised, not java. also the guy that did it said that the crack could be ported to any OS with enough time.


----------

